# Carbon Fully Rahmen  Canyon Lux MR 8 F10 mit Gabel und Dämpfer



## Soonwaldler (22. November 2012)

wie in der Überschrift

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251188496699


----------



## Soonwaldler (30. November 2012)

noch 2 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

